# PowerPoint Präsentation einbinden?



## _SH_ (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Möchte eine PowerPoint Präsentation in eine html Seite einbinden.
Sie soll beim Aufrufen der Seite gleich gestartet werden.
Soll also wie eine *.pps automatisch ablaufen.

Ich habe schon gelesen, das man die Präsentation in *.html umwandeln soll, der Einfachheit halber wäre es mir aber lieber, wenn das so funktioniert.

Gibt es diese Möglichkeit (mit eventl. allen ihren Nachteilen) oder muss ich zwingend eine *.html Version erstellen?

Gruß


----------



## kurtparis (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht unbedingt helfen, aber ohne html-version kann schonmal ein .pps nur dann laufen wenn auf dem Compi Powerpoint installiert ist...


----------



## _SH_ (2. Dezember 2004)

Das wäre nicht das Problem, wird eine Homepage im Intranet, dort hat jeder PC PowerPoint.


----------



## REalSeramis (2. Dezember 2004)

wenn du einbinden meinst: dann in einen html oder php-code

daraus entnehme ich, dass du das ganze mit dem browser
darstellen lassen willst. Es gibt aber keine plugins für pps-dateien !

ich glaub aber, diese frage hast du schon mal gestellt !  

daher: link zu der pps-datei einbinden und runterladen lassen.
wenn der user nicht unbedingt powerpoint starten muss, biete die Datei
als src oder als exe -datei an (sreensaver).Wobei exe nicht zu empfehlen
ist, da die leute sehr argwöhnisch sind.


----------



## _SH_ (2. Dezember 2004)

bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich sie noch nicht gestellt habe ?! =D 
naja.. download geht etwas am einsatzbereich vorbei.
dachte nur, es gäbe eine möglichkeit, die präsentation direkt durch anwahl einer seite starten zu lassen.
aber wenn nicht, pech gehabt.

gruß


----------



## xxenon (2. Dezember 2004)

Also wenn du in HTML einen Link auf der Datei machst, wird in den üblichen Browsern (Mozilla, Internet Explorer, Opera) dem User überlassen ob er sie downloaden will oder aus dem Cache starten (z.B. mit PowerPoint, wenn er das so einstellt).

Wenn du also mit Intranet meinst, dass Leute aus einem Netzwerk zugreifen, auf deren Rechner du Zugriff hast (z.B. Schulnetzwerk), kannst du das so konfigurieren, dass automatisch das richtige Programm angeboten wird bzw. eventuell, dass die Präsentation automatisch gestartet wird.


HTH

MfG. xxenon


----------



## REalSeramis (2. Dezember 2004)

hab ich grad gefunden...

hier der link in diesem forum

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials181688.html


----------

